# Iron or Lead bar?



## brokenshovel (Mar 16, 2008)

BEARITE
 Cadman Pittsburgh
 Back stamped with numbers

 Weighs about 10 pounds.  Only thing I find on the internet is Berite which is a mineral and also listed as a weighing item for oil in mud?


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 16, 2008)

Its a specialty alloy used in making bearings.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 17, 2008)

Matt is right, bearite is used to harden steel for making bearings.


----------



## cordilleran (Mar 17, 2008)

It appears your find is an alloy of some metals and the stamp a trademark. I do not think it contains barite and should not to be confused with barite (pronounced BAY-rite), a barium sulphate, (BaSO4) . Industrially barite--being the main ore of barium -- is used in the manufacture of paper, glass, rubber and as a whitening pigment for other applications. Barite is also used in radiology as a contrast taken orally for x-rays of the digestive system. For all of you roughnecks out there, you've probably had some experience with crushed barite as a slurry. When pulverized it is added to "mud" to form "barium mud" which is then poured into oil wells and serves to create a condusive viscosity for oil well drilling. More specifically, barite is a nonmetallic mineral used as a weighting agent in the oil and gas industry due to its relatively high specifiic gravity (4.5). As a comparison, gold has a specific gravity of 19.1, but due to its metallic nature and high cost would obviously not serve as a practical weighting agent for drilling purposes.


----------



## brokenshovel (Mar 17, 2008)

???
 I feel dumb now.
 Great info though.

 So the bottom line is what the hell do I do with it?  Any value or do I have a nice paperweight?


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 17, 2008)

Probably not much value...you can start your own mini ball bearing factory[]


----------

